# TV Apps won't launch



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I hit the right cursor, get the "TV Apps starting" graphic and then nothing. I've had to reboot in the past to get them up again.

Is there anything I can do other than a reboot to re-enable TV Apps?

(HR20-700 with good internet connectivity - DOD works fine)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

They're working here [just checked] so I'd look at the system information and see what the network status is. You don't need the network services to be working, but the error there may show what's going on. If I have anything but 202, then TVApps won't work.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried the DirecTv FaceBook Ap ? I kept trying to sign up but got eternal ERROR messages.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometimes you have to be persistent. I have had to try to start it several times to get it to actually start, even when it says starting.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've not been able to get TV-APPS to work for months now. I've done the reboot along with starting network services and still no TV-APPS. I've had it work twice on my boxes so I know it can work on my system; just not the time, every time. I know it sees the internet as I'm able to download OnDemand.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Those of you having TV APPS problems, have you read this recent thread?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180814&highlight=error+22

Some were able to fix it with alternate DNS servers, starting at post # 13.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

armchair,
I'm actually already using alternate DNS servers. And TVApps will work fine for 2 weeks and then just stop.

Also, one identically configured "twin" HR20-700 will be working fine while the other craps out.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> armchair,
> I'm actually already using alternate DNS servers. And TVApps will work fine for 2 weeks and then just stop.
> 
> Also, one identically configured "twin" HR20-700 will be working fine while the other craps out.


Sorry, but IMO, your best advice is found on post #34 of the same thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2528661#post2528661

PM Earl and ask for help.


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got the same problem with my HR20-700. TV apps only work sporadically. Most of the time they don't. I've also got a HR-22 and HR-23, as well as the aforementioned HR20-700. TV apps have always worked fine, no problems, on the HR-22 and HR-23.

So is it some type of problem with the HR20-700? Just a guess......


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

They have never worked for me on two HR20's an H21 and an H24. I'm not on DECA but have MRV using my own network and everything else works great. And yes, I did try Earl's suggestions.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Sometimes when I click the rt button to get tv apps it will take about a minuet or more for the apps to appear on screen.


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm also getting the "TV Apps launching" message, which stays up for a few seconds, disappears, and nothing after that. Happens every time I hit right button.

I've triple checked, and the receiver (hr20-100) is happy with my network, connects, says it can start network services, etc. No error messages.

I have UPnP enabled on my router (dd-wrt).

I've read about problems with AT&T DNS, but I'm on a different ISP, and again, not seeing an error message.

Any other suggestions?

eric


----------

